# My Rack build - PIC heavy



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

im now into my 3rd year of frogs got my 1st frog November 2011 my collection is every growing and i need to expand again

my 1st little dude 



currently i have this please excuse the mess







and my plans are to have a 3 shelf rack the rack is now going to be 60 deep, and 196cm long (all the space i can find) the 1st shelf will have vivs at 60cm high and the other 2 will have vivs at 45cm high 

the clearing of the room and prep will start this week and the rack will be built next sat...... pics to follow


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice one Dane.
I`ll be keeping a close watch lol.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

oooo

how do you find hte orange splashbacks ? they're something im looking at, heard they do well in groups


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

It was my 1st frog mate I bought in 2011 never bred them never looked at getting more sadly this little fella died feb 2013 I was gutted he was my 1st dart 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Liking it! :2thumb: I'm beginning to think I may need more rack space...


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I will use the same amount of space but use it smarter and should be able maximise what space I have.... Well that's the plan


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Joe as it happens I know of someone who breeds Orange Splashbacks from unrelated parents.
So if your after some let me know and I`ll put you in touch with him.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

sorry to hear that Dane

as for you mike, i'm intrigued by them atm


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I will use the same amount of space but use it smarter and should be able maximise what space I have.... Well that's the plan
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


Hmm I'd be wary of old folks messing with your head with viv depth philosophies Dane,those guys scare me:gasp:

But, I'm still looking forward to the build,how could I not:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Good luck bro

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Hmm I'd be wary of old folks messing with your head with viv depth philosophies Dane,those guys scare me:gasp:
> 
> But, I'm still looking forward to the build,how could I not:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


 you cant say that now :devil: i have changed all my plans...... for the better i think the extra 15cm depth will help mate


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> you cant say that now :devil: i have changed all my plans...... for the better i think the extra 15cm depth will help mate


I can with my mates:lol2:. You saw it I know it,the extra,anything extra viv size wise will always help. Grabbing extra space via depth is much underrated buddy,folks miss this,I can't show it in 2D I can't get it across in words and pics,but the minute a keeper sees depth in the real world and realizes what little people actually loose to that depth,they clock it. 


Dane, I'm taking the piss out of me here to make a point, I have no real other avenue to get across to the other guys. 

That is this:if we add 20 cm in depth to a viv 40cm deep we add a third more space for the frogs to live in,yet we loose just 8" of living space in our homes. Word it like that few get it,i've said it many times,but see in the flesh, what that means to a frog in da glass box ,it's a total no brainer .

Now you understand why you got that in my last post,just a few more folks will ponder this now and naturally their frogs will benefit.

This concept really is so under used, it is starting us all in the face,yet so few actually grasp it ,see it and it smacks one around the head,but words and pics mean nothing!!

good luck buddy can't wait for progress pics

best

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

don't make me work out more cubic centimetres again


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> I can with my mates:lol2:. You saw it I know it,the extra,anything extra viv size wise will always help. Grabbing extra space via depth is much underrated buddy,folks miss this,I can't show it in 2D I can't get it across in words and pics,but the minute a keeper sees depth in the real world and realizes what little people actually loose to that depth,they clock it.
> 
> 
> Dane, I'm taking the piss out of me here to make a point, I have no real other avenue to get across to the other guys.
> ...


You are spot on mate I have gone through ur thread a few times mate and I love ya pics but seeing your room in the flesh the one thing that stood out was the depth of your vivs mate, we had long chats about it and I'm glad I came to yours when I did.... I almost missed a trick mate 

Lets hope peeps read and maybe 40x40x60 is the new 40 cube 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Dane, is Stu's frog room the magic cave i dream it is ? one day i will get in there lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mate it exceeds all expectations and what u don't see is the bug room ha ha and like myself I'm sure u appreciate a good fictus


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Mate it exceeds all expectations and what u don't see is the bug room ha ha and like myself I'm sure u appreciate a good fictus
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


aha yup, wish i lived up the line, down in cornwall i know only me and J, there's two others but they mainly into lizards and snakes like.

although hillariously enough there's a bloke who has an alligator and a dwarf caiman in his shop


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> aha yup, wish i lived up the line, down in cornwall i know only me and J, there's two others but they mainly into lizards and snakes like.
> 
> although hillariously enough there's a bloke who has an alligator and a dwarf caiman in his shop


im not just up the road either mate it took 1 hour 30 mins bus to oxford then a 50 min train ride and on the way back the bus kept breaking down was soooo funny took us ages but bus was full of party people drinking champers it was a laugh 

the room was fab but there are 2 highlights for me mate,
1 - been able to talk frog for prob over 5 hours straight with someone who gets you is a different feeling, i know we all chat on here but its really not the same

2. that totally fab lemon fairy cake shaz made was to die for man this was the only time we stopped talking frog to eat this amazing little cake that delivered one ell of lemon punch 

last thing im gona say on this is - top bloke, top lass, great room *pure class.* cheers for a day i will prob not forget


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Thats really good.
I always love a good rack:whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh man:blush: total derailment of thread, an I just wanted to bang on about depth for a mo.thanks for the words mate,it was great fun for me too.:2thumb:

Dane lets get back to your rack,what species are you looking at? Buddy you have these three fant morphs are you hoping to make up breeding groups from all of them? 

best

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok back on track at the moment my main priority to make sure sure I have a great new home for my black jeans once they come out of there temp QA home and to also get a at least 2 pairs of fants 
After that I need to have a think of what I would like, after seeing the basties in real life I'm really taken by them so would like to get a trio but that's far in the future ;-) 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

been a late day at work so not done much prep today but i have got inn the garage to find as many bits as possible that i will need

expanding foam and silicone for my 2 new tanks I have ordered from dale at DMS 





thanks to my trip to stu i noticed he uses these really cool high visible boxes so been to ikea and got 4 - i think the idea for these originate with Adam



i have also used a tip used in Mikes build he has used some matting for the vivs to sit on saw this at ikea and looks the same stuff 

at £2.50 a roll i got 3


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

so i have 6 tubs i got ready for babies a few months back and seeded with woods and springs im gona use these for my frogs while the build is going on





my question is how long can my frogs stay in these 100 litre tubs? all will have 2 except vents who will have 3 per box

my thoughts are

1. box them last minute and then back in viv asap
2. box them early starting tomorrow and give them a full week in box to give them time to settle and clam down

thoughts on this please i don't want to stress them out too much


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> been a late day at work so not done much prep today but i have got inn the garage to find as many bits as possible that i will need
> 
> expanding foam and silicone for my 2 new tanks I have ordered from dale at DMS
> 
> ...


The boxes are all Stu's idea I just picked some up for him. Now the Material Mike uses was my idea. It just stops any little bits that might be under the viv from cracking it. I use 2mm neoprene strip on a roll myself which seems to do the trick.

Looking forward to seeing this done. The RUB's aren't really 100ltrs are they?

Adam


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> The boxes are all Stu's idea I just picked some up for him. Now the Material Mike uses was my idea. It just stops any little bits that might be under the viv from cracking it. I use 2mm neoprene strip on a roll myself which seems to do the trick.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this done. The RUB's aren't really 100ltrs are they?
> 
> Adam


 ha ha no 10 litres i wish they was 100 :lol2:

yes this stuff really feels strong and nothing will slip on it that's for sure


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Moving the frogs is going to stress them no matter what. The shorter the time in the RUB's the better especially as they are so small. Personally I would try and get them back into their viv as soon as you can. I keep all my froglets in a 35 litre rub exept my imis which are in a 17 litre rub.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Moving the frogs is going to stress them no matter what. The shorter the time in the RUB's the better especially as they are so small. Personally I would try and get them back into their viv as soon as you can. I keep all my froglets in a 35 litre rub exept my imis which are in a 17 litre rub.


cheers mate so I will catch Thursday and Friday and then back in viv sat night  if I could bank on getting all on Friday night I would but I know how tricky these little devils are. 

how many go you keep in rubs that big mate? i upgraded from the little plastic boxes i got from dart frog to these boxes that are 3 times the size for my little froglets but maybe i should get some bigger after the move


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> cheers mate so I will catch Thursday and Friday and then back in viv sat night  if I could bank on getting all on Friday night I would but I know how tricky these little devils are.
> 
> how many go you keep in rubs that big mate? i upgraded from the little plastic boxes i got from dart frog to these boxes that are 3 times the size for my little froglets but maybe i should get some bigger after the move


I have 7 imis in the 17 litre and I have 8 or 9 3mth old tincs in the 35 litre rub.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> I have 7 imis in the 17 litre and I have 8 or 9 3mth old tincs in the 35 litre rub.


at the mo I keep 2 baby vents in these i guess it will make sense to get bigger once i get a few at a time


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> at the mo I keep 2 baby vents in these i guess it will make sense to get bigger once i get a few at a time


Yours are ideal for the first few weeks.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

dem toes


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> dem toes


Not a clue what ya on about fella


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

it was a failed attempt at humour based on the fact that you have photographed your feet as well as your viv building materials. 



As I couldn't provide anything constructive, I will go and sit in a corner now. :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> dem toes


I noticed them as well. So glad I didn't comment as it went down like Gary Glitter in Mothercare!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

although we've found out Callum has a foot fetish


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Terrib black foot maybe...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

back on topic, the silicone method, is it any good regarding keeping substrate attached ? i've used GG but horror stories have me off the idea of it


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha ha didn't spot my trainer 
The silicone is not for anything at the moment I'm not sure what to do.... I have left 1 tube of silicone, half a tub of plastic dip I have some cork sheets and also a huge but of hydrolon 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plastidip *shudders*


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> i've used GG but horror stories have me off the idea of it


GG is excellent for backgrounds as long as you make sure the substrate is well worked into it. This has the added bonus that it makes the top layer of glue brown/black so you don't get unsightly yellow bits poking through.

For some reason it got around that all you need to do is sprinkle the subtrate on top of the foaming glue and it works - it doesn't! That gave it a bad reputation. I've never used anything else - 16 vivs and counting. No issues.

Nick


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

DrNick said:


> GG is excellent for backgrounds as long as you make sure the substrate is well worked into it. This has the added bonus that it makes the top layer of glue brown/black so you don't get unsightly yellow bits poking through.
> 
> For some reason it got around that all you need to do is sprinkle the subtrate on top of the foaming glue and it works - it doesn't! That gave it a bad reputation. I've never used anything else - 16 vivs and counting. No issues.
> 
> Nick


i had been told the same nick, however when it came to the edges i mixed the sub with the gg to 'seal' the edge, its bloody rock solid


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> plastidip *shudders*


I did 2 vivs with plastic dip with really good results 

Nick- yes I have 3 vivs gone with gorilla glue and works great however I'm thinking or trying this hydrolon stuff on top of foam



Thanks 
Dane


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I did 2 vivs with plastic dip with really good results
> 
> Nick- yes I have 3 vivs gone with gorilla glue and works great however I'm thinking or trying this hydrolon stuff on top of foam
> 
> ...


Dane, I have done 3 vivs with plastidip and think it gives a great finish. In fact the only downside is the initial smell and the cost.

Adam


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes but less fumes than silicone
I want to try the hygrolon method so got some to try 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i had a nightmare with the stuff tbh, mind you i think my issue came from a thin section of it, also didnt know you had to carve the foam first


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Yes but less fumes than silicone
> I want to try the hygrolon method so got some to try
> 
> 
> ...


I will be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lets get the rack up this weekend 1st then I'm moving my old rack into the garage so I have a good space to work but will for sure post all progress mate


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ok so I have had a crazy few days

1st up I had to catch all my frogs on Friday night as I didn't want them in these tubs more then 2 days

2nd I had to clear the room, move the tanks and get ready for my dad to come sat morning 

as normal things don't go to plan, my dad came Friday night half way through me in a crazy mental state trying my utmost to clear my room

no pic at this point I was too panicked


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

after a late Friday night (more sat morning) we get up very tired and I also have a cold (man flu which I may add is DEADLY)

started work at 11am after a few coffees 

1st up we (royal we) made a frame for the 1st end



couple of things went wrong here as I have my dad the incorrect measurements as I didn't take into account the beam thickness and the MDF so my 60cm I gave him was my tank size :blush:

once we got one end done this formed the structure for the second end and that flew up in no time

then the royal we started to connect both ends together with the humugas 1900 (we are in mm as my dad don't know what a cm or an inch is) back lengths


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

this was coming along really fast now so we had some lunch, cheers rach bacon sani was great that hp sauce made it a MANWICH amazing

anyway back onto the rack 

we got both the front and back screwed together and ensure all was level 



we added some extra support in the centre and put the rack in place 



we also added a centre support at the front to ensure the rack could hold the weight, we was not concerned about the back as this is fixed to the wall using the tap in screws you use for windows :mf_dribble: we put 4 of these on every level.... this rack is staying where it is to test it we climbed all over it and hung swung and jumped, no movement at all :no1:

the finished rack by 17:58 on same day


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's one rack that* isn't* going to struggle with the weight of vivs! :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's one rack that* isn't* going to struggle with the weight of vivs! :2thumb:


 this is something I have been worried about, my dad however was very convinced it would be going anywhere and he was bang on
I love the chunky look of this


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The only thing that would bother me is the lack of support at the ends of the shelves.
You can buy 90 degree angle brackets from b&q for about £3 for 4.
They would add that little bit of extra support on the ends.


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> The only thing that would bother me is the lack of support at the ends of the shelves.
> You can buy 90 degree angle brackets from b&q for about £3 for 4.
> They would add that little bit of extra support on the ends.
> 
> ...


 Mike that is a good a point I will look into these 


cheers


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are some to give you an idea.
Angle Bracket, Builders Metal Work, Building Materials


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have my vivs back on the rack well did it late sat / sunday morning

wanted to update an issue I have experienced, I had 2 flavovittata that I had though were both male, so I bought a female and traded the what I though was male with someone for a unsexed so I have 1.1.1 I know I had 1 male as heard calling from day 2 of having him...

anyway these 1.1.1 have been together in viv with no issues for about 2 weeks, they all went into the holding box together again no issues seen ... and I watch my frogs a lot 

put all 3 in the viv yesterday and tonight all 3 came up close to me begging for food, I gave in and popped in some flies

now the next thing I have never witnessed the female approached a spot on this branch and the slightly smaller unsexed frog chased down a fly close to her and *BANG *the big male attacked it was so fast the small one dropped of the branch and stayed on the floor 

I have removed the little dude which I now think could be a male and got him back in the holding tub, he seems fine gave in 5 flies and he is hopping after them no problem

not a nice thing to see but wanted to share as I have not seen any aggression in any of my frogs


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> put all 3 in the viv yesterday and tonight all 3 came up close to me begging for food, I gave in and popped in some flies


 What a sap you are Dane :lol2:.
But on the aggression I`ve seen it many times with the Pums.
My male Basti will not tolerate another male in his viv, and I`ve seen the same with them before with other males.
The Salt Creeks are the same.
I`ve seen the males chase down their own sons and give them hell.
I`ve lost froglets to him I`m certain.
Females as well.
2 in the same viv and you get fireworks, not as often as with males but you do see the odd wrestling match.
Oh the joys.


Mike


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice rack and nice tanks :2thumb:



~Tom


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ok I wanted to put this on here and I know the "locals" will have seen this a million times before but I think its important to post what we learn 

I have always struggled with spring cultures and I have always cultured enough for my needs but want to improve my methods to enhance the available springs available

(special thanks goes to stu for showing me this in the flesh so I get it)

I have recveived a bag of lumpwood charcoal 

I wash this in a sieve (the one we use for veg :whistling2 

I must have a foot pic in there aswell 



boil it in a pan 



put it all in a big tub 



spray with water and put some yeast in there in a pile then a spray on top 



then I have added some springs. 

my current method is using big shallow under bed boxes and use subs on the bottom but i don't get massive booms, as soon as i saw stu's in real life i was amazed at the amount in one culture so decided i need to try this method


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would make a toes comment, but they don't go down well lol. 


I tried the charcoal method and all I got was mites and death. I forgot to wash and boil my charcoal :blush: I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I would make a toes comment, but they don't go down well lol.
> 
> 
> I tried the charcoal method and all I got was mites and death. I forgot to wash and boil my charcoal :blush: I hope it all goes well for you.


 dude you need to try again.... don't let it beat you (springs that is not toe jokes)


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea I will, I have rescued some springs from my viv and have them on eco earth for now when they get bigger in numbers I will transfer to a charcoal culture. 

What are your iso cultures like?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Yea I will, I have rescued some springs from my viv and have them on eco earth for now when they get bigger in numbers I will transfer to a charcoal culture.
> 
> What are your iso cultures like?


 my iso cultures are set up the same way stu has set up his on his da room thread :notworthy:

j cloth ova hole in a pack lunch box, subs and leaves


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> my iso cultures are set up the same way stu has set up his on his da room thread :notworthy:
> 
> j cloth ova hole in a pack lunch box, subs and leaves


The basic method works really well for me with both small tropical species- again, credit to Stu! :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> The basic method works really well for me with both small tropical species- again, credit to Stu! :2thumb:


yes i agree i have never had any issues at all with this method.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ok a little update 

I have received my LED lights which have been a little pain as I don't know what im doing. 

the lights come on a reel with 2 wires, these need to be connected to a connector that will the plug thing to plug into it..... after a few hours talking to a girl who knew less me about these connectors and what I needed to do we both finally worked out what I needed 

I have also bought some reflectors from the aquatic shop, these are aluminium so should act as a heat sink and also reflect the light 













this is where I have bought my Lights from at £26 per meter and £25 per battery pack (need 1 per row) total cost came in at £242.92

the staff are very helpful and was able to cut the LED strips at 2 meters long so I didn't have to faff around even though they only advertise 1 meter lengths online :2thumb:

LED Strip


*LED Tape - Single Colour *
Suitable for a wide range of applications
Sticky tape backing - just peel off and apply
High quality long life LEDs used - A low energy / low cost lighting solution 
Low voltage operation for safety
Cuttable every 3 LEDs (approx 5cm) so exact length can be tailored to suit application
Dimmable - a wide range of dimmers available
Large selection of colours available
All Non-waterproof tape is supplied fitted with a socket for fast connection to the power supply
No soldering required - Your order arrives ready to use straight out of the box 
3 year warranty 
*Configure your requirement using the drop down boxes below*
You have currently selected the following product
*Part number 1MFL-UHB-DW*
Length 1 metres
Power Usage (24.5W per metre
Brightness / Lumens: 2280lm per metre
Colour Daylight White
Input: 12vdc Constant Voltage
LED Type 3014 - The width of this LED strip is 10mm


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Thats expensive lol. you can buy a 5m reel for £13.50, connector and plug, all together about £25
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lighting-Flexible-Daylight-Waterproof-Ultimate/dp/B00CSLBC2E

John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

What are the lumens on this though?? 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> What are the lumens on this though??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


.....Pass haha 
John

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn but that's dear.
The ones I bought were £4 a reel then it`s a case of get a driver for them and solder them together.
The specs for the doubters are -
Color: Cool White
LED Type: 3528 SMT SMD LED
LED Quantity: 300 leds/5 Meter or 60 leds/Meter
Color temperature: Cool white(5500K-6500K)
Length: 5 Meters/ Reel
View angle:120°
Working Input Voltage: 12VDC
Working Current/meter: 0.35-0.4A
Output power:24W /5 Meter 
Working Tempreture:-30° to 60°
Size: L500cm (5M) x W0.8cm x T0.2cm 
Life span：50000+hours
Lumen：180-240lm/Meter
None-Waterproof: IP20
Certification: CE & RoHS 

Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mike the lumen on yours are 180-240 per meter the ones I have are 2280 a meter. I can't solider and I am useless at wires 
For me to light up 6 meters of racking for less then 100 quid per level I'm happy  


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I tried the charcoal method and all I got was mites and death. I forgot to wash and boil my charcoal :blush: I hope it all goes well for you.


 
It`s not about washing the charcoal Callum.
It`s about washing your hands.
The fastest way to spread mites is either to have your springtail cultures beside your fruit flies, or to habdle your flies before working on the springtails.
If you handle your flies first wash your hangs IMMEDIATELY before going near your springs.
Ideally, work on the springs before going near your flies and keep them well away from each other.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah these led strips are in no way equal mate,that's for sure.

i concur with Mike about the brackets though Dane. It's funny as I was showing Shaz your work she said "he needs some of those bracket yaknow the one's",kerching there was Mike.:lol2:

Buddy thanks for the kind words,sometimes one needs to see,Joe and I mused this today,more on the viv depth we also pondered but isn't it mad how pics and words just can't get over the real world picture.

Strange on the flavs sometime agression is a spat and stops there,sometimes it becomes something more and lives are at risk,I can't say whether splitting is right or wrong especially as I don't keep flavs,lovely frogs though I hope you get them going soon.

Finally good luck with it all mate,it was lovely spending time with you talking frogs,you weren't the only one learning mate,:2thumb:. Don't forget the Ca ie cuttle though...every little helps.It's funny reading the conversation with Calz,I didn't fare well with charcoal first time around,to this day no ideas why,but now, well ya know ya saw.:whistling2:

Back to the iso then:lol2:

Cracking mate :no1:

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Yeah these led strips are in no way equal mate,that's for sure.
> 
> i concur with Mike about the brackets though Dane. It's funny as I was showing Shaz your work she said "he needs some of those bracket yaknow the one's",kerching there was Mike.:lol2:
> 
> ...


 good morning sir..... I see your place is becoming Evesham top attraction 
:notworthy:

yes I have taken the bracket thing on board and have some waiting to put onto the 2nd and 3rd level (bottom level done was not easy to get in)

ok tank size is playing havock with my mind even though Mike told me before the build measure everything 50000 times as he found that he only just had enough space, I found myself :censor:ing up 

top 2 levels are fine im having the following 

top 5th level --> FF cultures and bits and bobs 
4th level --> 4 tanks at 40cm W 60cm D and 55cm H
3rd level --> 4 tanks at 40cm W 60cm D and 40cm H
2nd level --> the part I :censor:ed up was supposed to be 6 tanks at 30cm W 60cm D and 60cm H
1st level --> woodlice cultures 

now my mistake was I calculated the partition on all levels except level 2 DOH :blush: at the moment my ranitomeya pairs are in 30 x 45 x 60 and doing fine they all have enough space. now as im going 60 deep I was happy I was providing more room for them however because I have messed up my measurements I need a rethink ..... is the maths as easy as I have gained an extra 15 cm deep so 2 cm off the width wouldn't be a big issue? or am I thinking this wrong? I cant get out of the fact I have messed up big time, but if I went 28 x 60 x 60 would that be ok? they are going look strange but its the only way I can get round it


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

forgot to say, im getting 3 vivs delivered from dale today excited isn't the word I feel like a kid at Christmas

I have plans to try emulate the levels used in this build 

The Precipice (Pic Heavy) - Dendroboard

as i have a nice deep 60cm viv im wanting to build a sloped high level not sure what im going to do yet but i have been thinking about this for a while.....


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frog mecca


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Dane, that's a very good price actually on those LEDs. They must be the high-output Samsung ones that were crazy expensive last year when I was looking at them.

As Stu says, there really is no comparison and you get what you pay for! My 1200 lumen/m ones were that price when I set them up a few years ago.

Nick


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> good morning sir..... I see your place is becoming Evesham top attraction
> :notworthy:
> 
> yes I have taken the bracket thing on board and have some waiting to put onto the 2nd and 3rd level (bottom level done was not easy to get in)
> ...


Honestly Dane it was lovely having you and Joe over,it's always good mulling the set up,with good friends.

Sorry mate a bit slow had a grinding few days! Dane 28 width,I can't see a problem 28 high can't see a problem with either frog wise just a bit tricky to work in,but as you know I'm all for maxing the space inside the vivs as big as possible. Personally I'd rather have an unusual shaped viv that is bigger,everytime. Lets face it those 60sq base 40 high look strange,ha they go back for ever,but the ol' frogs don't mind,more floor more microfauna,can't loose in my eyes. Looking back at your post you won't notice it Dane. Just work around round it buddy. Some one else might have thoughts though and if they contradict this cool, I'm all for that.

Dane Mike's post on the springs two things we talked a fair bit on springtails Mike deserves credit for this method too,we sort of mused it together.Second I SO agree with his thoughts on handling the two feeders separately. Shaz does flies when we feed I do springtails,we are pretty obsessed with not going from one to the other,if for some reason I handle a ff pot,then it's straight off to wash,I'm always running our stairs:bash::lol2:

Good luck mate

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Dane Mike's post on the springs two things we talked a fair bit on springtails Mike deserves credit for this method too,we sort of mused it together.Second I SO agree with his thoughts on handling the two feeders separately. Shaz does flies when we feed I do springtails,we are pretty obsessed with not going from one to the other,if for some reason I handle a ff pot,then it's straight off to wash,I'm always running our stairs:bash::lol2:
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> Stu


Cheers Stu :2thumb:.
Those long chats we had on the phone about Springs paid off in lots of ways.
We both have bucket loads of springs now and I don`t think either of us have looked back, and I think it`s fair to say that we definitely have it sorted.
The amount of cultures I lost to mites over time was so annoying.
Once I began to realise why, things change virtually overnight.
I couldn`t understand why my cultures were getting infected.
At first I used to have them all near each other so thought that the mites must be crossing over between the cultures, so I moved them apart.
Now and again I found mites on the top of the containers and thought that they must be lying in wait for me to open the lids before falling in.
But that still didn`t explain how they were getting there.
And then one day it dawned on me that it was myself that was infecting the cultures.
The only way that they could be transferring across was because of my carelessness in that I was handling the flies and then feeding out my springs after, talk about a time bomb waiting to go off.
The cure was so simple, handle springs first before flies or if you handle flies first wash your hands right after or ideally don`t handle your springs at all, in my case, not until the next day usually.
Sorted :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah that's good point I never thought of that.... To be honest I don't do it all in one day because I'm very lazy ha ha and have OCD so I do flies every Sunday now and woods and springs are wed and sat ha ha
Stu cheers for the size wisdom I think ill be fine with 28 width 60 high and 60 deep will be a nightmare getin in and planting and stuff and ill need to be very creative with my polystyrene levels  


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not getting where fast at the mo..... With work getting a little mental and lack of supplies I'm have decided to sit and watch frogs frogs tonight 
Hooked the misting system back up and what do ya know like clockwork my little flavo male calling his head off 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

see, i'm really hoping J's leucs will turn out to be males as i love the calling


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love it when they all start going off.... Donald my black jean male is going absolutely mental 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I love it when they all start going off.... Donald my black jean male is going absolutely mental
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


having being there for Stu's little guy calling his head off and then setting off his other male, i'm jealous and cant wait to get my hands on some


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I love it when they all start going off.... Donald my black jean male is going absolutely mental
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


My Wife had to spray the frogs this morning as I was away. She said that the Black Jeans nearly woke the whole house at 7am this morning once they had be sprayed!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah mine are currently in the front room and my Misses often kips on the sofa (sleeping issues) and the frogs wake her every morning I hear her moaning "shut the ****** up will ya them bleeding frogs arrr " I sit in bed giggling thinking you go Donald 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

little feeding pic, i cant resist giving these guys food............. just a few mites


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

CaLLING: when I first came in to this I,well we were paranoid about making too much noise and scaring the frogs,cleaning,with a vacume became needed ,but we were messed up by scaring the frogs to death. See the thing is I haven't been to a rainforest. Then one steps back and clocks the misting and how much noise a tiny number of frogs can make,pop that into all the other noisy wildlife(erm Hoowler) suddenly the vacume is the quietest thing in the room,always been amazed by the fact that frogs come out to see what we are up to in a clean up session,Don't think that will ever change dart frogs like hoovering,naturally just like me,as long as someone else is doing it:whistling2:

WHAT?:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have never given it a thought :-( I have one of them hand held dyson things for the frog room / rack 
Maybe when u start hoovering them frogs are sat there saying to each other " hey look at this them humans we have in here are calling or bless look at that" 
Ha ha 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> little feeding pic, i cant resist giving these guys food............. just a few mites


Retics are just brilliant.... If I could only keep one species from my collection it would be retics without a shadow of a doubt! I've always harboured a desire to make a huge display viv with a dozen or so of them in it! Maybe one day........

Nick


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah mate I share your passion for these they are great and loads of character. For a small frog they use up as much space as u give them 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

i have been busy with the 1st viv build but have no pics as i have been working in the dark and during my lunch hour ...... i need all the time i can get as i am becoming a little obsessed 

ok viv size 40w x 60d x 40h 
Planned occupants - pair of black jeans. good old donald need to be removed from the front room. 

plan is to have a Tree in the back left hand corner (as i look at it) using moopagi or what ever its called from that dulham mills place at 1.99 and expanding foam 

next i want to build a level in the other back corner like a sloping ledge 
i have started to make these and will post some pics tonight


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry for the poor pics 

this is my sloping ledge I was talking about the holes I did by wrapping film cans in clingfilm then removing once foam is dry, I have done this so I can remove the film cans as and when I like to change water or peek or remove rotten eggs 



this is the tree, you may not see it yet use some vision



so I have water tested the viv just in case for any leeks and its perfect (cheers dale)

I have put the viv on the side and pasted with a good brush pva glue and then put on some fine substrate over

you can see in one corner I have left some glue with no substrate this is so I can make sure its dry once this is dry I know the rest should be 







thanks D


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

and I have made the tree the wrong way round.... arrrrrrrr this what happens when u work in the garage in the dark not sure what im going to do with it


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> and I have made the tree the wrong way round.... arrrrrrrr this what happens when u work in the garage in the dark not sure what im going to do with it


Invert tree add more foam? It might help mate,but as always we all do these things, you are not alone mate!! Make it a happy accident sometimes the best creative ideas come out of cockups...trust me:whistling2:

Take your time kiddo love the film can dodge. Dane remember you can mold this foam ,naturally use gloves,but there is a window just as it starts to set.

keep going mate

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Invert tree add more foam? It might help mate,but as always we all do these things, you are not alone mate!! Make it a happy accident sometimes the best creative ideas come out of cockups...trust me:whistling2:
> 
> Take your time kiddo love the film can dodge. Dane remember you can mold this foam ,naturally use gloves,but there is a window just as it starts to set.
> 
> ...


 cheers for the support mate, Im thinking of moving the tree o the opposite corner this way it will be the correct way round, the issue is im loosing the visual sight of the real wood and seeing to much foam..... however I cant cut back anymore as it will make the structure less stable. I think reposition is the best way forward.

using these materials you cant rush.... I have to wait 24 hours between each step :devil:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ok so I have rung in sick today as I was up all night with a banging head ache... so after some sleep this morning cracked on with some more detail to my tree :2thumb:

yesterday lunch I gave my tree a very wet coat of roco flex this is to get into all the holes left by the foam and all the nooks and crannies

then late last night I gave the tree a thickish coat of roco flex to get some texture. 

now I have decided to add the vines using some silicone and string, I did this at this stage as before the tree was covered in roco flex I couldn't really see a tree


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ok so after doing tree the wrong way round i decided to move the tree to the other corner meaning my slopping hill / mound would have to go somewhere else and i would need to make something to fill the void on the other side

now i have made a big hill to get some height and use as much space as i can 

im now looking at it thinking its a little too big


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

what looks better ????


----------

